# Como hacer que aparezca la palabra COLA en un display de 7 segmento



## KingM (Abr 27, 2009)

Hola a todos, soy nuevo por aquí y pues no se si alguien pueda ayudarme, tengo que diseñar un circuito mediante compuertas lógicas la palabra COLA
ya tango los mapas de Karnaugh pero no se como conectarlos en los circuitos integrados para luego conectarlos a el display de 7 segmentos usando el circuito 555, si hay alguien que pueda ayudarme

Mapas

C = B'C' + AB' + A'BC
O = A' + B' + AB'
L = AC' + AB' + A'BC
A = A'B' + AB' + C'



Gracias de antemano


----------



## krit (Abr 27, 2009)

¿Se supone que tienes un sólo display y debe aparecer  la C,la O,la L y la A sucesivamente o cada letra debe aparecer en un display?


----------



## KingM (Abr 27, 2009)

asi es necesito que en uno solo aparesca la C, la O, la L, la A.
es como uno que me muestra el numero de pulsaciones con el circuito 555 en ves de que aparesca el 1, 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9, 0.
El caso es que no se como pasar los mapas a los circuitos, eso es lo que necesito que me ayuden.


----------



## krit (Abr 27, 2009)

Supongo que el 555 trabajara como oscilador y lo unico que hace es cambiar de letra a cada impulso que emita. Esto es accesorio.

Lo importante es el resto del circuito y si no pudes usar otros componente como contadores, demultiplexores,etc... sera un circuito muy complicado para hacer sólo con puertas logicas.

No entiendo tu tabla de Karnauch. 
A mi me sale la siguiente

a=C+O+A
b=O+A
c=O+A
d=C+L+A
e=1
f=1
g=A

Las letras minusculas corresponden a los segmentos del display.


----------



## KingM (Abr 27, 2009)

Asi me lo pidio el profe y la manera de hacer la tabla de Karnaugh asi la explico con una tabla

deacurdo con la letra es la posicion a = 1, b = 2, c = 3, d = 4, e = 5, f = 6, g = 7, x = 8

       C  |  A  |  B  |  C  |                                                          
--------------------------------------                                     
1   | 1   |  0  |  0  |  0  |    A' B' C'                                           
2   | 0   |  0  |  0  |  1  |    A' B' C                                             
3   | 0   |  0  |  1  |  0  |    A' B  C'                                            
4   | 1   |  0  |  1  |  1  |    A' B  C                                            
5   | 1   |  1  |  0  |  0  |    A  B' C'
6   | 1   |  1  |  0  |  1  |    A  B' C
7   | 0   |  1  |  1  |  0  |    A  B  C'
8   | 0   |  1  |  1  |  1  |    A  B  C

             C
        |  0  |  1  |
ab  \ -------------
        |  1  |  0  |
        |  0  |  1  |
        |  0  |  0  |
        |  1  |  1  |

Asi es para hacer el mapa de Karnaugh con maxiterminos pero no se como conectar las letras para los circuitos
osea como hacer B'C' + AB' + A'BC


----------



## luisgrillo (Abr 28, 2009)

aqui tienes el diagrama amigo,
cualquier duda me preguntas ok?


----------



## KingM (Abr 28, 2009)

gracias ya me diste una idea,  ya tengo todo el cableado en la protoboard pero ahora el problema es conectarlo al display ya que no le encuentro para que me muestre la palabra, que necesitas para que me codifique la palabra ya que la salida es de uno en cada letra ahora para poner esa salida que me muestre con cada pulsación del circuito 555 espero que me entiendas.


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 28, 2009)

Hola.
Hice un circuito con el 4017 unos cuantos diodos, que muestra en el display la letras de COLA (una a la vez con el pulso del reloj),  te sirve eso.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## KingM (Abr 29, 2009)

Hola tal vez si me sirva, mues trame como es para que pueda verlo y probarlo.
La idea original del circuito es como combinacion del sig vídeo YouTube de un contador digital 
YouTube - CONTADOR DIGITAL 0-9
en vez de que apares can números necesito que apares can las letras, el profe me dijo que se tiene que quitar un circuito y poner la combinacion de compuertas lógicas.[/url]


----------



## elaficionado (Abr 29, 2009)

Hola.
Aquí publico el circuito, pero, no se parece a lo que muestras en el video.
Los transistores son seguidores de voltaje, cuya finalidad es dar la corriente necesaria al display.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## KingM (Abr 30, 2009)

La verdad no le entiendo a tu diagrama pero en si lo que se tiene que hacer es como el del sig videoYouTube - Decoder BCD a Siete Segmentos
pero en vez de hacerlo con cables de conbinaciones 000, 001,010,111,100 se debe de hacer solo con el circuito 5555


----------



## elmo2 (May 1, 2009)

tus mapas de Karnaugh del primer post indican bajo que condiciones existe cada letra de la palabra...

los mapas de Karnaugh de krit dicen indican bajo que condiciones se encienden los segmentos del display de 7 segmentos...

el ciurcuito de "elaficionado" usa un contador/decodificador decimal que va a ir activando una salida diferente que enciende un transistor a la vez y con los diodos enciende los segmentos del display que deben encenderse para formar cada letra en el display...

si te piden seguir el camino del segundo video, vas a tener que usar un contador binario porque el 555 solo da pulsos y no tiene las tres salidas binarias A B C...

saludos...


----------



## KingM (May 6, 2009)

No entiendo muy bien ya me la pase un buen rato quebrándome la cabeza buscando la manera de conectar los circuitos en el display estoy siguiendo la base de luisgrillo pero no ce como hacerle para que me responda las entradas AB'+A'BC+B'C' y aparezca la C osea que no se como hacerle para que cuando ponga 000 me aparezca una letra 001 otra letra y así sucesivamente eso ya me di dolor de cabeza y muchas desveladas salu2


----------



## wolf905 (May 31, 2010)

como puedo hacer que corra la palabra ELEC-10 con 8 display 7 segmentos y que tipo de circuitos puedo usar (flip flop compuertas decodificadores multiplexores etc)se los agradesco de ante mano


----------



## DOSMETROS (May 31, 2010)

"HOLA" en Display de 7 Segmentos


----------



## brogc (Sep 9, 2011)

hola seria posible poder formular un un conjunto de caracteres por ejemplo "Udabol" CON LOS DISPLAY de 7 segm.


----------



## canario85 (Mar 25, 2012)

Ya hice las funciones osea a=A'+B
                                     b=A'B'+AB
                                     c=AB
                                     d=A+B
                                     e=A'B'+A'B+AB'+AB (que por cierto por mapas de Karnaugh seria e=A'+A=1? que significa que sea e=1???...f tambien sale igual a "e"...
                                      g=A'    y quiero que en 4 displays aparesca la palabra PELO por ejemplo, como seria el "diagrama" la formacion de las puertas and or e invertor por ejemplo!

PORSIACASO! No busco que me hagan en trabajo, pasa que me pase buscando ejemplos en internet Y Nada! ademas recien llevo el curso de digitales, y se poco! solo necesito un ejemplo!


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 26, 2012)

Hola canario85

Si esa palabra, “PELO”, es estática en 4 Display’s de 7 segmentos no se requiere ninguna compuerta.
Solo encender los segmentos en cada Display para que aparezca esa palabra.

Debes, además, conectar una resistencia en los segmentos que se encenderán.
El valor de esa resistencia depende de la corriente que requiera el segmento y el voltaje aplicado al Display y la caída de voltaje cuando el segmento es cruzado por esa corriente.

Más o menos así:

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## canario85 (Mar 26, 2012)

MrCarlos dijo:


> Hola canario85
> 
> Si esa palabra, “PELO”, es estática en 4 Display’s de 7 segmentos no se requiere ninguna compuerta.
> Solo encender los segmentos en cada Display para que aparezca esa palabra.
> ...





Eso mismo supuse...entonces como seria? con un solo display? la idea es hacerlo con circuito secuencial osea ese el el tema del curso,....la idea es usar compuertas, claro con los mapas de K. gracias


----------



## MrCarlos (Mar 26, 2012)

Hola canario85

Pues entonces es más fácil.
Busca en Google.com el SoftWare: Boole-DeUsto, bájalo he instálalo en tu PC.

Con él puedes generar los mapas K y el circuito para el desarrollo de tu proyecto.

saludos
a sus ordenes


----------



## canario85 (Mar 27, 2012)

Gracias MrCarlos me sirvio mucho ese programa, ya entendi mejor la cosa!


----------

